# I stare in an abyss of mediocrity in pop kitsch is there worst than this guy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there more funny, lame, pathetic, than this: C Jerome,as you all may know I stalked youtube to find the uttermost corny singers of France, and I cry of laughter it shredded I almost died when you understand the lyrics?

Poor C Jerome, his lady dance whit someone else, LUI un du con It makes me so laugh.

I can spend countless hours listening and posting stuff like this, find me for worst far more funny than C Jerome, I'm masochistic, I looking for the creamiest corny French singers.

Please, French, this is not a personal attack on your music but C.Jérome is not exactly Josquin Desprez

:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

C. Jerome can't be any worse than this guy:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is American cheese product. Contains no dairy.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> This is American cheese product. Contains no dairy.


Now there is a man with a wonderful voice!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

These guys are pathetic. Should have been snipped as boys so their voices would match an actual physical state.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

I think we should stay on the French side and do _la bamba triste_:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

bon mon je vais claquer tellement c'est cucu= cheezy, je suis lol mort acvv mourrir de rire merci C jerome , common guy he deserve laurel of music so bad it's good paradoxal music


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Gary Puckett and the Union Gap. Gary Puckett epitomizes what I call the "1970's macho male singer syndrome" as exemplified by such singers as The Grass Roots, and later, David Clayton-Thomas. Even the song's subject matter portrays an insecure, jealous man who is a control-freak when it comes to women. Ludicrous, disgusting.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

David Clayton-Thomas, the final apotheosis of the "1970's macho male singer syndrome." I don't care how many horns you put on it, how "hip" it is, or if you call it "jazz," it's still kitsch.

https://youtu.be/mpwXasI2IL4


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Gary Puckett and the Union Gap. Gary Puckett epitomizes what I call the "1970's macho male singer syndrome" as exemplified by such singers as The Grass Roots, and later, David Clayton-Thomas. Even the song's subject matter portrays an insecure, jealous man who is a control-freak when it comes to women. Ludicrous, disgusting.


But MR you need to hear this and you'll realize macho is timeless...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


>


I remember Bobby Goldsboro singing this on Mike Douglas and filling in the spaces by making cricket sounds. I guess he was letting us know he wasn't too thrilled about it, either. But as the French say, all profits smell sweet.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The 1970s macho male singer raises its ugly head again, this time under the guise of "psychedelia."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

And now, let's pause to pay respect to our forefathers...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Jerry Vale, "Mister Vegas," featured in the movie "Casino."


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Of course, there is _this_ flying round the universe of popular music.






I wonder if he knows the Grand Funk Railroad song "I'm Your Captain".

On second thought, I hope he doesn't.


----------

